# Ideas for Indoor Enclosures



## Jacqui

In this thread we are going to show some of the awesome indoor enclosures just to give you a few ideas of what you could be creating for your own tortoises. This will be a closed thread, so only pictures of the enclosure can be shown, but we will give you links to the threads written on each of these enclosures, so you can find more information and/or ask questions of the builders.

This thread is a work in progress with more to come!


----------



## Jacqui

This example is from Defiant







For more on this setup go to these links:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-12545.html?highlight=enclosure
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-13600.html


----------



## Jacqui

A basic plan from ball4121.







Read more about it here:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-2141.html


----------



## Jacqui

We have this offering from Crazy1 (Robyn)






Almost finished. 





For more information please go to this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-4890.html


----------



## Jacqui

Several indoor enclosure ideas coming from cyan. 


























For more information on these wonderful indoor enclosures check out these threads:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-56872.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-47646.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-48867.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-59991.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62941.html


----------



## Jacqui

This example comes from sk8todd
















The threads for this enclosure can be found at:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-119370.html#pid119370
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-16209.html


----------



## Jacqui

This one comes from AWAaviatrix (Misty)

7x3 tort table currently divided.















For more information go to:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-1135.html


----------



## Jacqui

The most basic from jorrow






(Please note that we don't recommend use of the coil-shaped bulbs)

For more information (including comments on the light bulb, please go to:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-6361.html


----------



## Jacqui

This example is from jaypost4





For more details, check out this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-59571.html


----------



## Jacqui

This comes to us from desertsss





(please note the light fixture on the left is held on using the clamp, which is dangerous, plus it's best to point lights straight down)

This comes to us from this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-6895.html


----------



## Jacqui

Next up is cherylim's enclosure











Read more about it on these threads:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-32267.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-62925.html


----------



## Jacqui

This comes to us from GBtortoises
















For more information on these, please go to this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-10028.html


----------



## Jacqui

This enclosure comes to use from gergenhime

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=35740

To read more on it go to this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-63145.html


----------

